# 928 Powermax drive issue



## kad7777 (Feb 3, 2021)

Yesterday when using blower I placed the machine in reverse. It started to move and then just had no drive. Put it in forward motion and no drive there as well. I proceeded to take the underbelly covers off and noticed that one side of a shaft that holds what I believe to be a plate that's part of the clutch assembly (not a mechanic so don't know), was not connected to the housing. The shaft goes through the house through a nylon bushing (part #256-257). When shaft is through the bushing and housing a retaining ring hold the shaft in place.

I replaced the retaining ring that was missing. Put the Power max back together. Started the machine and tested the gears. Went forward. When I put it in reverse, I heard a little whine. It went back a few inches and then stopped again.

I haven't taken the housing apart for a second time yet, but my guess is the ring will be broken and the shaft hanging on the inside like before.

My question is: Something else must be happening where this is putting so much pressure on the one side of the shaft for the retaining ring to continue to snap. What should I be looking for and/or what would be causing this?

Thank you in advance for your expertise.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

here's the shop repair manual to help you


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You may have to replace that nylint bushing if there is any play where the rod goes through the case.


----------



## kad7777 (Feb 3, 2021)

RIT333 said:


> You may have to replace that nylint bushing if there is any play where the rod goes through the case.


Hi Rit.
The bushing is made with a slit in it and it seems fine. Are you saying it may still be to worn and need replacing anyway?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, it does come with a slit. If there is play in the rod, when you try to move it, then best to replace it. The left one wears out before the right. Compare shaking both sides. They only cost a couple of bucks each, but you will need snap ring pliers to get the snap ring off. Harbor freight has those pretty cheap. No need to get an expensive set, you'll use them pretty infrequently.


----------



## kad7777 (Feb 3, 2021)

RIT333 said:


> Yes, it does come with a slit. If there is play in the rod, when you try to move it, then best to replace it. The left one wears out before the right. Compare shaking both sides. They only cost a couple of bucks each, but you will need snap ring pliers to get the snap ring off. Harbor freight has those pretty cheap. No need to get an expensive set, you'll use them pretty infrequently.


Thank for your reply. I replaced both sides. Bushing and snap ring. Seems to be working fine.


----------

